# Vox?



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

To use voice does one only need a Vox/voice remote and a Bolt or Roamio TiVo or would i need a specialized Vox TiVo and remote for voice operation?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

First, you need the special remote, then you have to totally ruin your existing Bolt or Roamio by letting it load the horrible Hydra.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

To use the VOX remote on a non-VOX Bolt or Mini you need the dongle since Bluetooth is used. It's included.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivovoxremote


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> To use the VOX remote on a non-VOX Bolt or Mini you need the dongle since Bluetooth is used. It's included.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivovoxremote


But you also have to update from the Classic UI to the new Hydra software? Is that correct?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

clay.autery said:


> But you also have to update from the Classic UI to the new Hydra software? Is that correct?


Yes


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> To use the VOX remote on a non-VOX Bolt or Mini you need the dongle since Bluetooth is used. It's included.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivovoxremote


the bolt's have bluetooth already dongle needed for 1st generation mini and roamio boxes


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> the bolt's have bluetooth already dongle needed for *1st generation mini* and roamio boxes


Good catch re: all existing BOLT models, but the Mini statement isn't exactly correct since there were two versions/generations of the Mini prior to the release of the Mini VOX -- and only this latest version includes the built-in Bluetooth needed for the VOX Remote.

The VOX Bluetooth USB dongle is required for any Roamios or pre-VOX Minis (i.e. Mini v1 or v2), for pairing a VOX Remote. Any BOLTs and the Mini VOX have the necessary Bluetooth communications built-in.

And the Hydra/gen4 UI is also required to enable the voice features of a VOX Remote.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> To use the VOX remote on a non-VOX Bolt or Mini you need the dongle since Bluetooth is used. *It's included.*
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivovoxremote


To be clear, the dongle is only included in the purchase, for a $5 bump in price, if you select the "for Roamio/Mini" option from the drop-down menu before adding the remote to your cart.

Specifically:

TiVo VOX Remote for TiVo Mini and TiVo Roamio​The black/white BOLT choices do not include the dongle, since it wouldn't be needed for a BOLT.


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> To be clear, the dongle is only included in the purchase, for a $5 bump in price, if you select the "for Roamio/Mini" option from the drop-down menu before adding the remote to your cart.
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> TiVo VOX Remote for TiVo Mini and TiVo Roamio​The black/white BOLT choices do not include the dongle, since it wouldn't be needed for a BOLT.


Just a thought experiment.... but....

If you use MoCA or wired Ethernet, and you wanted to pull the wireless card and antennas out of the Bolt chassis to insure there was no security issues with a wireless card you have little control over, you could use the Roamio remote option to get VOX with the Bluetooth-only dongle.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks y'all. I really like the classic TiVo UI. Guess I'll pass on Vox.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I used to like the HDUI. Not sure if that's the classic UI. That would be the SDUI I think. And I liked the SDUI many, many years ago, but once the HDUI was introduced I liked that much better. And now since Hydra was introduced, I like that much better than the HDUI. And hate using the HDUI on my GFs TiVos now, when I come to vist. Fortunately I bring a Hydra Romaio with me when I go over. So I can limit my exposure to the HDUI, to only the bedroom TiVo.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

clay.autery said:


> Just a thought experiment.... but....
> 
> If you use MoCA or wired Ethernet, and you wanted to pull the wireless card and antennas out of the Bolt chassis to insure there was no security issues with a wireless card you have little control over, you could use the Roamio remote option to get VOX with the Bluetooth-only dongle.


Clay, how do you remove the wireless card from the bolt+ ? When I plugged in my bolt+ I had to relocate my wifi router and put up shielding as it interfered with my wifi cameras talking to my wifi router...


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

XIBM said:


> Clay, how do you remove the wireless card from the bolt+ ? When I plugged in my bolt+ I had to relocate my wifi router and put up shielding as it interfered with my wifi cameras talking to my wifi router...


Well.... it's pretty easy, but make sure FIRST that you don't need WiFi on the Bolt (connect it to your router via wired Ethernet), and can do without the VOX/Bluetooth RF Remote (you'll have non-VOX IR only).

If that is cool, then take the top case pieces off.... (see the many, many tutorials on that).

Look for the card that the three antenna wires connect to.... That's the WiFi/BLE adapter card. With machine UNPLUGGED, remove the 2 retention screws (tiny Torx bit), and unplug the card.

Now, you can do one of these three things:

1) carefully unplug the three antenna wires and remove the card from the case (take a picture so you know which antenna goes where)
2) Remove the card and antennas from the case as a unit. You'll have to unstick them all and then worry about how to reattach later if needed.
3) Carefully wrap the card in some sort of non-bulky insulating material and store the card inside the case unplugged.

Regardless to which option chosen, please put the screws back in the holes they came from so you won't lose them. 

NOW..... if you want the VOX capabilities BACK, you MIGHT try getting the Roamio version of the remote mentioned above... the one that comes with the Bluetooth dongle. Not sure it will work, but it should.

I'd actually like to hear the results if you go that route....


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

clay.autery said:


> Well.... it's pretty easy, but make sure FIRST that you don't need WiFi on the Bolt (connect it to your router via wired Ethernet), and can do without the VOX/Bluetooth RF Remote (you'll have non-VOX IR only).
> 
> If that is cool, then take the top case pieces off.... (see the many, many tutorials on that).
> 
> ...


I would rather not loose my RF remote capability. Do you know which of the three antenna is the wifi? Could I just unplug the wifi antenna or might that blow up the card with no load on it?


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

XIBM said:


> I would rather not loose my RF remote capability. Do you know which of the three antenna is the wifi? Could I just unplug the wifi antenna or might that blow up the card with no load on it?


_(DISCLAIMER: Following ANY of this FREE advice is at your, and your equipment's, sole risk. I take no responsibility for any negative outcomes.)_ 

I'm confused.... You JUST asked me how to take the WiFi OUT of the machine. 

You can take the WiFi card out and likely get your Bluetooth VOX functions back by purchasing the VOX remote for Roamio from TiVo, et al. It comes with a Bluetooth dongle.

I am almost 100% sure that ALL THREE of the antennae are for WiFi use, as I believe it is an 802.11ac card and those generally have 3 antennae.

I suspect one or more of them also serve as the Bluetooth antenna, but I am not sure.

IF you are unwilling to spend the money for the remote to try the theory out, you COULD construct a test to see which antennas (if any) are required for RF remote operation. But those little antenna connectors are difficult to deal with and have a limited plug/unplug lifetime, and are not hard to dork up if you are not careful.

BEFORE you do anything, construct a logic matrix that checks all possibilities beginning with NONE connected, so that you minimize the number of make/break cycles for the connectors.

Have fun...


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I am currently using a bolt non vox remote in RF mode which I like, I also have a P XL4 in the room that I use with a IR remote...

Have not opened my bolt+ but from your pictures I might be able to reroute the two antenna to the right and cover them with a small piece of grounded foil to stop the signal without impacting the card or connectors. What do you think?


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

XIBM said:


> I am currently using a bolt non vox remote in RF mode which I like, I also have a P XL4 in the room that I use with a IR remote...
> 
> Have not opened my bolt+ but from your pictures I might be able to reroute the two antenna to the right and cover them with a small piece of grounded foil to stop the signal without impacting the card or connectors. What do you think?


If I thought keeping the Wireless card plugged in and futzing about with shielding was the way to go, I would not have spent the time explaining the Roamio VOX remote with a Bluetooth ONLY dongle vs. the stock OE WiFi/BLE card and remote, OR the procedure for seeing IF you could unplug antennas.

I suspect that any ungrounded shielding will simply modify the antenna pattern and perhaps even INCREASE interference.

ANY antenna re-routing is going to cause you to make visible changes to your box, specifically the foam tape and/or the foam block attaching the antennae to their positions.

IF you operate two Bolts in the same room via IR, the remotes will operate both without countermeasures.
IF you operate two Bolts in the same room with RF remotes using Bluetooth/BLE, they will NOT interfere with each other.
IF you remove the WiFi cards and operate the RF remotes via BLE dongles (assuming it works, and there is no reason it should not), they will not interfere with each other.

YMMV.... Good Luck!


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

It took me a while to get my IR remote to control my Premier XL4 and not control my Bolt+ at the same time. Finally figured out I had to turn off the bolt to personalize the remote to only control the XL4.

I studied antenna propagation in the signal corp and practiced it a bit. You are right that an ungrounded foil cover will change the propagation and may make it worse, it can always be a bit unpredictable. I tried placing foil on the top and back of the bolt and it reduced the interference on my setup but I was fearful that the foil would add to the heat problem and took it right back off. I think I could put a bit of Grounded foil inside and fix the problem but am reluctant as currently surrounding my wifi router with a foil wall has mitigated the problem and I don't think I want to sturr it up again.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't wifi just be turned off on a Bolt?


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

scandia101 said:


> Can't wifi just be turned off on a Bolt?


Not with any surety.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

You can turn it off in the setup but electrically it precists so I don't guess the wifi card gets powered down, perhaps because it also is the bluetooth RF card...


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

XIBM said:


> You can turn it off in the setup but electrically it precists so I don't guess the wifi card gets powered down, perhaps because it also is the bluetooth RF card...


My RF scanner software shows that the WiFi is still "on" even when it is turned "OFF" in software. Whether the adapter is actually "doing" anything or not, I do not know.
But I am unwilling to leave an unsecured device connected INSIDE my firewall.... ESPECIALLY a wireless device.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

clay.autery said:


> My RF scanner software shows that the WiFi is still "on" even when it is turned "OFF" in software. Whether the adapter is actually "doing" anything or not, I do not know.
> But I am unwilling to leave an unsecured device connected INSIDE my firewall.... ESPECIALLY a wireless device.


On a Roamio it's not doing anything that I can detect on my PC, bridge or router. There may be a carrier, but not much else. However I don't have anything to detect the rf. Once I plug in the Ethernet, my stuff says no wireless.

I'm using inSSIDer on my PC.


----------

